# Finally shot my 22A!



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

I've had it about two weeks and finally got to shoot it last night. Ran about 300rds through it of various types. I shot 100 rds of CCI Stingers, 100 rds of Federal bulk pack, and the rest was a mixture of Remington stuff, Winchester Wild Cats, and some Aquilla. I had two Federal rounds FTE all the way and the Aquilla wasn't strong enough to cycle the slide. Everything else worked great! As far as grouping goes the Winchester Wild Cats grouped the best followed by the Remington Target stuff. We were shooting at about 10 yds. I'm fairly new to pistol shooting and this 22A will definately help me improve my shooting skills at a cheap price. Besides that, it's a heck of a lot of fun to boot!


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought one this past spring and they are a blast. My brother and I went out to the dump and shot a bunch on the Fourth. I can't wait to get out and shoot it some more.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

You really like it, huh? I have one and don't care for it much at all. What do you find you like about it btw, and how much did you pay for yours if you don't mind my asking, I'm just curious (a PM is fine)?


----------

